# Reservation.



## sysfilez (Aug 25, 2006)

What do u think abt it? what is ur say?


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 25, 2006)

nothing to say ,had enough of this...........


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 25, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> nothing to say ,had enough of this...........


but we need  fight again for it as goxerment is all set in enforce 27%obc quota in premier insitudes like iit's or iim. i am lot worried a i will seek admission next with 27% are down because of Reservation


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 25, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> but we need  fight again for it as goxerment is all set in enforce 27%obc quota in premier insitudes like iit's or iim. i am lot worried a i will seek admission next with 27% are down because of Reservation



yes u r right and i agree with u , but i am sure it will be implemented in one go  ..... i think its of no use to fight , u wont get anything more than high pressure water jets and police lathi blows


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Fc*k Reservation and those who depend on it. Thats all I got to say.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ wat he said

the politicians of this country are nothing but a bunch of empty-headed jerks.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 25, 2006)

I feel that Reservations, far from "levelling the playing field", is now toppling it over the other way. If it keeps up like this, we'll have protests for reservation of places for forward caste students -- what a fiasco. For underpriviliged students, let the government give them financial aid and all that. Just don't mess directly with everyone else's chance of doing well. It's no wonder why many promising individuals go overseas, and stay there. Many of them tried here, and couldn't make the cut.


----------



## mediator (Aug 25, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28604&page=13   .... actiive thread!!

I dont think supreme court will allow such nonsense even if bill is passed. It will sue it! It has already asked students to restraint...thats why I think of it!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

why fight for reservation, jsut get RID of all the Caste things, like SC/ST, Brahmin...
Whats the difference between a SC/ST/MBC caste person & a Brahmin???
Afterall we ARE Humans!!! Right?

Why dont the Fu**ing people Change???
Why does a Terrorist kill innocent people??? when He's arch enemy is some Po***ic**n.
WHY???
Sometimes i just WISH that some  ALIENS come & kill all the Corrupt people for us.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 25, 2006)

That kind of reasoning hasn't occurred to many yet.


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 25, 2006)

use the long 10 page thread for this. yes , i am gonna name my vacuum cleaner with the name Indian govt


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

*i don't agree to it, reservation is necesarry,*

yes, but the method is wrong,

my friend if st/sc, is rich than me, has better marks than me. now dose he repuires a reservation. no, but the matter of the fact is, not only he is going to get reservation, but also his childrens and there childrens are going to get it.

so, reservation is good for them, who are poor, who really needs it. other wise it's not good.

the people who has reservation, should keep a stamp on there forehead that they are st/sc, and they require reservation. my friend is st but he says he is not, he takes all the facilities but don't agree to it, as he thinks that st/sc is something very bad, perhaps he is right, i don't know that. but if you are getting that reservation you should say that you are st/sc, perhaps you will be then losing a lot of general friends, but that's the way it is.


reservation should only be given to one generation, that way it will remove people from getting extra advantage.


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

Friends, read this article by Prof. Dipankar Gupta....really eye opening.

*www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1779508,00120001.htm



> The big lie is that backward castes have been persecuted and marginalised through history by the upper castes and treated akin to the untouchables. The Mandal Commission has leveraged this lie to its advantage to benefit precisely those castes that are economically and socially among the prosperous in rural India. But what most people do not realise is that behind this big lie, there is a big truth that is grim and tragic. What is kept from view is the unpleasant fact that it is the backward castes who were, and continue to be, the worst perpetrators of caste atrocities in rural India. When a big lie conceals a big truth, it is like marrying off a woman in purdah.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 2, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why fight for reservation, jsut get RID of all the Caste things, like SC/ST, Brahmin...
> Whats the difference between a SC/ST/MBC caste person & a Brahmin???
> Afterall we ARE Humans!!! Right?
> 
> ...



agree....


----------



## ruthless (Sep 2, 2006)

I Agree with u.  One thing to note is that when the protest against reservation was going on the price of petrol increased, many other controversies that should have been noticed by the people went unnoticed.
I think that quality of educational institutions go down if they keep on taking incompetent students.

This came in the week.
In kerala A high cast student needed to get rank of 450 to in Med.Entrance to get an admission.But an S.T got an admision with rank 11000 below.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: i don't agree to it, reservation is necesarry,*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> yes, but the method is wrong,
> 
> my friend if st/sc, is rich than me, has better marks than me. now dose he repuires a reservation. no, but the matter of the fact is, not only he is going to get reservation, but also his childrens and there childrens are going to get it.
> 
> so, reservation is good for them, who are poor, who really needs it. other wise it's not good.


True!

Hence, apart from caste, the thing separating people is money. A rich SC/ST or OBC (yes, there are some rich ones) guy with less % will easily get a admission in a  reputed institution, while a poor guy with good % will not get the same. Hence, reservation should be on basis of financial condition of the student, otherwise, it is injustice by the govt.

I think either caste system should be scrapped or reservation should be scrapped. There is hence no fair deal in the country. Does anyone need any other reason why our country is not progressing?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 2, 2006)

Cmon man, how many of them will give their financial stats correctly.The creamy layer is Rs300000. 
I think their should not be any rservation for people having a car, a house and minimum monthly income of 15000.

I dont think it is possible to scrap caste system . we should do away with reservation or cheap politicians


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: i don't agree to it, reservation is necesarry,*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> yes, but the method is wrong,
> the people who has reservation, should keep a stamp on there forehead that they are st/sc, and they require reservation. my friend is st but he says he is not, he takes all the facilities but don't agree to it, as he thinks that st/sc is something very bad, perhaps he is right, i don't know that. but if you are getting that reservation you should say that you are st/sc, perhaps you will be then losing a lot of general friends, but that's the way it is.



has anyone every quoted his own comments, anyways, why don't they accept that they are st/sc, if they are taking the benefits.

my friend got admission in school because he is st/sc, got in college because of that, got job because of that, got promotion because of that, and now he says that he is not st/sc, why? is being st/sc so bad. this is not fair, there must be a stamp on there forehead that says that they have reservation and they are st/sc.


----------



## plsoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Reservation is the result of inequality. The poor, when suppressed n ill-treated, feels the need for reservation. That's the reason why the protests against reservation have failed. Let's stop blaming the politicians. Ask yurself, do u really respect a sweeper, a rickshaw puller or a poor common worker, etc., just because they earn less n their work appears lowly? Until that happens, we will not see the end of reservations.


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 3, 2006)

plsoft said:
			
		

> Reservation is the result of inequality. The poor, when suppressed n ill-treated, feels the need for reservation. That's the reason why the protests against reservation have failed. Let's stop blaming the politicians. Ask yurself, do u really respect a sweeper, a rickshaw puller or a poor common worker, etc., just because they earn less n their work appears lowly? Until that happens, we will not see the end of reservations.





r u insane we r not against reservation they should have resrvations but not 27% the population and need of general category is far more than them


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> r u insane we r not against reservation they should have resrvations but not 27% the population and need of general category is far more than them


What is the friggin need of reservation at all eh?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 3, 2006)

> "@uttoransen  but if you are getting that reservation you should say that you are st/sc, perhaps you will be then losing a lot of general friends, but that's the way it is."



WHAT????  
i got few friends who are SC/ST, & i don't give a DAMN FU*K about what their caste is, for me its just the FRIENDSHIP i respect.
If ppl like you're friends who'll ignore the sc/st friends(ppl) when they come know about it, *DONT CHANGE*, we're NEVER gonna see this RESERVATION SH*T END.


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 3, 2006)

I Think...there Needs To Be Reservation...reservation Is Needed In A Country Like India !!!







but not reservation for CASTES like SC/ST OBC etc....but for the economicaly backward..and other poor ppl..who cant afford education but have the capability of doing good for the cntry...


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

Why arent u guys using the existing thread?  and i dunno why the MODS didnt merged this thread!
Many guys gave far more reasons for reservation support than the reservation supporters here! And I replied AGAINST all those points and even gave examples and my own points in the EXISTING THREAD.

Please all u reservation supporters........carry on with that existing thread! 
Read all my posts there....and then tell if u still support reservation! ANd still if u think so....then quote the new reasons....I'll be glad to oppose them!

Lets stop talking afresh on the OLD DEBATE. Wanna fight? Continue there then!

And mods please close this thread or merge it with existing one suitably....so that posts/ideas arent repeated by the new participating guys....and existing posts read first!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28604&page=13


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 6, 2006)

Link...to The Existing Thread..plzzzzz


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

And that existing thread is not in FIGHT CLUB......But it is in CHIT CHAT zone!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2006)

N they are thinking about women Reservations too. Comeone ...why have reservations when you can have all of the seats on merit . But since our politicians need Votes so they say ..screw the merit . High time we said screw the Politicians once and for all.
    Politicians are a sissy lot.! They hump and cry ..citing poor people and such stupid thing. Their speeches almost sound they are a Fairy lot to help thy poor and backward. 
        You know what " We sensible people who advocate merit should make it compulsary for the politicians that whoever advocates Reservations should have all his commodities and needs fulfilled by reserved people. When his son or daughter or wife needs that life saving serious operation he should be probihited to go to the best Excellent Doctor. That politician can only let a reserved person handle that scissor .And when he is expasted of fear , we can tell the nut we are helping the poor backward people...yo ho Democracy!


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

Women reservation?  That shud be 100%! Then all of us males can sleep 24/7.....wooow what life it wud be..... Who'll work then? What say? Vote for 100% women reservation! 
This slogan will really blow hell otta UPA govt! They wont have even thought in their dreams of anyone having more sinister thoughts than them!


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 19, 2006)

yes, can anyone tell me what is the reason that reservation is given, what is the use of reservation.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

digit_fan said:
			
		

> yes, can anyone tell me what is the reason that reservation is given, what is the use of reservation.


   Ok this answer dont qualify for the present scenario.Rather for Ones in the past.
 Reason: As people of india and somefew who had a hand in constitution writing felt the Backward people mainly SC/ST, OBC and other backward people have been oppressed , which they had been that time , they should be given a fair dough in the pie.So Reservation came in to play so that they will stand the equal chance in social and economical standing few years from now, they having been mented out unfair treatmeant.

    But it was made clear that reservation was supposed to be scrapped after few years of it being into constitution as Babasaheb Ambedkar the Architect of Constitution felt it will very first defeat the purpose ;Reservation came into existence if kept for long time.
   But then after so many years our Humble Politicians who's only nature of existence were Votes started getting ideas. They let the Reservation be there infact they increased the percentage to garner more votes.
  And so my friend follow the apathy of Reservation...


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 20, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Ok this answer dont qualify for the present scenario.Rather for Ones in the past.
> Reason: As people of india and somefew who had a hand in constitution writing felt the Backward people mainly SC/ST, OBC and other backward people have been oppressed , which they had been that time , they should be given a fair dough in the pie.So Reservation came in to play so that they will stand the equal chance in social and economical standing few years from now, they having been mented out unfair treatmeant.



recently i saw in tv a perticular group of people were obc, and they were fighting and protesting to make them st/sc. reservation is making people go down not come up. so you think they will be equal by this, actually they are asking to go further down the road.
the down is this way,
st the most poor, and opressed,
sc
obc
and others
general.

now if obc asks themselvs to make them st i don't understand what is reservation for?


----------



## mostwanted (Oct 19, 2006)

the gov says that waith reservation the backward classes will improve.BULLS**IT.reservation should completely done away with.admission should eb made strictly on basis of merit.you want india to progress,
1:get rid of crruption and the bloody f**k all cruppt politicians.
2:Take out reservation!!!!!!!
then our country will progress


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 19, 2006)

Reservation shud also b on the basis of merit ie. suppose (hypothetically speaking) i get 85%in my 12th and an OBC student also gets 85% then it is fair to give him the seat not like how our gorv says that a 50% obc student can get a seat unlike the 85% student.THATS SIMPLY DEGRADING THE ENTIRE SYSTEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## supernova (Oct 19, 2006)

IMO reservation should be done on the basis of financial status and not on the basis SEX/CASTE.
If a person cannot afford good education, make forms and fees cheaper for him/her. 
But do not simply give him a seat b'cos he belongs to certain caste


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

You know I think the best way to combat this problem is to offer 100% reservation!. After that what we pass a law and make the entire country backward class. I guess the way we are fighting that's what we are. 

Why is it that India who have the best of everything should opt for the worst.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

poon said:
			
		

> Why is it that India who have the best of everything should opt for the worst.


Thats due to malfunctioning, deformed and retarded genes in such people like ArjunSingh who cannot judge properly, can't witness facts from history and can't see how it has divided the society specially in south India!

Neways link to the existing thread pleaase : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28604&page=13

Mods??


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe ours is the only country where people are fighting to be called 'backward', so that they get reservation and so on


----------



## 258 (Nov 7, 2006)

No to reservations..


----------

